#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Qual comando para Limpar o cache do squid!

## hellmans

bem, eu nao sei nenhuma forma simples de limpa o cache
soh apenas deletando a pasta e etc
falem ai alguma soluçao util!
pelo amor de deus
esse cache aqui ta me trazendo varios transtornos

----------


## gatoseco

rm -rf /var/cache/squid/*

----------


## spectrum

Faz ai


```
rm -rf /var/cache/squid/*
squid -z
```

 t+

----------


## lacierdias

Amigo o companheiro spectrum te deu a resposta correta vc apaga e depois recria ele mas não é melhor no script no squid vc colocar ele para esvaziar sozinho...????
Assim :

# memoria usada:
cache_mem 256 MB

#esvazia o cache:
cache_swap_low 90
cache_swap_high 93

maximum_object_size 6144 KB
minimum_object_size 0 KB

maximum_object_size_in_memory 100 KB

ipcache_size 1024
ipcache_low 90
ipcache_high 93

cache_replacement_policy lru
memory_replacement_policy lru

# disco usado:
cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid/cache 10000 16 256

é só vc colocar as linhas acima entre ""cache_mem"" e cache_dir ufs como no exemplo
Nunca mas vc vai ter q esvaziar seu cache..."" Ele faz sozinho...rsrsr""
Abraço

----------


## whinston

alguém conseguiu impor um tamanho maximo de cache ao squid?
eu configuro o parametro, mas o motherfucker nunca me respeita! axo que vo da uma surra de vara nele

----------


## felco

O tamanho que voce coloca la nao eh exatamente = ao tamanho q voce ve no "du /var/cache/squid" isso eu posso te dizer com certeza, mas agora te explica porque eu nao vo pode porque eu nao lembro mas tem uma parada de overhead da uma pesquisada eu acho q se o hd tem 20GB e vc quer q ele usa os 20 vc tem q fazer um cache de 15

----------


## lacierdias

Amigo a coisa é assim qndo vc manda criar a estrutura de cache do squid ele usaum tamanho X ai oq vc faz da um squid -z ele vai criar a estrutiura vc vai lá e dá um #du -h /var/spool/squid/cache oq ele vai fazer vai ver o tamanho da pasta cache sem nenhum arquivo dentro dela feito isso vc soma este valor dele vazio com o tamanho do seu cache q está na linha cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid/cache 10000 16 256 do seu squid.conf.
Vamos supor q o meu #du -h /var/spool/squid/cache deu 12 megas e meu cache é de 2 Gigas então ele vai ser de 2.012 megas...entendeu.... espero q sim ...abraço

----------


## hellmans

ah valeus ai..
eu ja tinha visto essas regras de esvaziar automaticamente
vou impor elas e talls..
tomara q nao de mais problemas  :Smile:  valeu mesmo

----------

